# 20g tall low-tech



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

I like it See how it goes " ADa aquaSoil but you dont have enough for lights


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> I like it See how it goes " ADa aquaSoil but you dont have enough for lights


Hmm, how much do lights usually cost? Shouldn't be too expensive. I am mostly concerned about the bulbs themselves not the fixture. I can make the fixture from a $10 stock light I can buy at Home Depot (18").


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

how long is the whole tank?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> how long is the whole tank?


Not sure, I have to get the actual measurements. I just remember that I did the math when I got it and it was about 27g. I'll go measure now and get back to you on that 

EDIT: 20L"x24H"x10W"


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Excuse me, I don't know where I got 27g, it is actually a 20g tall tank


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

i really like this light, i saw it at my fishstore and its very nice and bright, they had better grown with althernanthera then me, and they had no co2 or ferts 


https://www82.safesecureweb.com/web....mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=CLT5&iorb=4764


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> i really like this light, i saw it at my fishstore and its very nice and bright, they had better grown with althernanthera then me, and they had no co2 or ferts
> 
> 
> https://www82.safesecureweb.com/web....mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=CLT5&iorb=4764


Looks really nice but is 14W really enough for this tank?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Some old pictures of the tank I took when I found it.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

The petrified wood when I bought it.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

What's a cheap but efficient canister filter for a 20g high planted tank?


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

its a double 14w light that used t-5 tubes so its 28 watts total


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> its a double 14w light that used t-5 tubes so its 28 watts total


Oh wow, that's good then  About 1.4 WPG. But is there a difference in wpg if the tank is tall? Does the light reach the plants at the bottom?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

I think I am going to go with Eco-Complete as a substrate.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

well ur plants seem pretty low lighted, go with alot of crypts


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Deng that looks TALL:icon_eek:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

shouldn't you start with the plants and fish/inverts you want, and then decide what hardware (lights and filter) you need? sounds like you are starting at the wrong end of that equation...if you are doing anubias and ferns for example, that effects your lights (you can go cheaper). lots of inverts vs. say, dwarf s.american cichlids obviously can affect filter choice. so, develop a goal, and then select the tools to reach it, ESPECIALLY if you are on a budget. Mistakes = $

also, ADA _anything_ makes no sense if you are on a budget, IMHO. Bag of eco or flourite, $20, no shipping fees, and yer done. no snobbish japanese dirt.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

I obviously made some quick choices based on appearance that where not very rational. But since my first post I have done some more researched and realized my mistakes. I still have plenty of time to decide on everything since the tank is not even cycling yet.

1. I want low-maintenance, hardy plants for my tank and I will be looking into Crypts since they don't need much light. 

2. I definatly do not any big fish. I want small fish like guppies or tetras. Zebra Danios look cool.

3. Please give me any ideas you may have for my tank based on what I described above.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

I like the Cryptocoryne spiralis as a background plant, what do you guys think?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

i am keeping several varieties of crypts, anubias, and java fern with good success. 1.8wpg. no trimming  

A normal HOB filter is adequate for such a small tank, and far cheaper than canister. lights are tricky for that tank size. the 36w Ah supply would work, but might be a bit pricey for you.

One look you could consider is using white sand (home depot pool filter sand $5) and not having any carpet plants. a nice 'clean' look. maybe add some richer substrate in the back if you go with crypts, assuming you don't have to buy any.

crypt spiralis looks nice, but I bet you could get spiral vals far easier (and cheaper). these do well in low light and send out runners like crazy once established.

hope some of that helps. gl


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

macclellan said:


> i am keeping several varieties of crypts, anubias, and java fern with good success. 1.8wpg. no trimming
> 
> A normal HOB filter is adequate for such a small tank, and far cheaper than canister. lights are tricky for that tank size. the 36w Ah supply would work, but might be a bit pricey for you.
> 
> ...


1. I see your point in using a HOB filter but IMO it takes up too much space and looks ugly.

2. I really do want a black dirt like substrate which is why I like Eco-Complete. And I am getting a carpet plant for sure. The Dwarf Hairgrass 

3. I've seen the spiral vals and they are nice too. I will look into them 

Thank you for your help so far!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

canisters take up more space, it is just a matter of where you want the space taken up.

gl getting a carpet of dwarf hairgrass in low light low tech! not saying it can't be done, but gl! nice idea tho, it will help make the tank not seem so damned tall!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

macclellan said:


> canisters take up more space, it is just a matter of where you want the space taken up.
> 
> gl getting a carpet of dwarf hairgrass in low light low tech! not saying it can't be done, but gl! nice idea tho, it will help make the tank not seem so damned tall!


Hmm, really? I heard they were pretty easy to keep. What conditions would I need for it?


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

I love the tall tank dude, I'm a fan of them. I think they look more natural since you can let the plants grow taller then in a standard tank. That is, if you go with stem plants.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

i am sorry...not to hijack this thread, but that has got to be the funniest picture I have ever seen in my life...I can't stop laughing... and the fact that you called it "petrified wood'...


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> I love the tall tank dude, I'm a fan of them. I think they look more natural since you can let the plants grow taller then in a standard tank. That is, if you go with stem plants.


Thank you yeah I suppose it is more natural. Too bad you don't get as much floor space.



gmccreedy said:


> i am sorry...not to hijack this thread, but that has got to be the funniest picture I have ever seen in my life...I can't stop laughing... and the fact that you called it "petrified wood'...


Umm, that IS petrified wood .... and it weighs like 8 pounds.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

i know right, not sure if you got him though, look at the wood, of the picture you made looks,Petrifieds definition search it up with smarterchild on aim


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> i know right, not sure if you got him though, look at the wood, of the picture you made looks,Petrifieds definition search it up with smarterchild on aim


Petrified wood is a type of fossil: it consists of fossil wood where all the organic materials have been replaced with minerals (most often a silicate, such as quartz), while retaining the original structure of the wood. The petrifaction process occurs underground, when wood becomes buried under sediment. Mineral-rich water flowing through the sediment deposits minerals in the plant's cells and as the plant's lignin and cellulose decay away, a stone mold forms in its place. The wood is preserved due to a lack of oxygen.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

lol are u sure? type in jus petrified on smarterchild


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> lol are u sure? type in jus petrified on smarterchild


Verb
Inflected forms: pet·ri·fied, pet·ri·fy·ing, pet·ri·fies
Verb
tr. 1. To convert (wood or other organic matter) into a stony replica by petrifaction.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

you have aim right? go to buddies and add smarterchild on ur buddy list


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> you have aim right? go to buddies and add smarterchild on ur buddy list


I already did, look at my previous post


----------



## intermision (Nov 7, 2005)

frozenbarb said:


> lol are u sure? type in jus petrified on smarterchild


Since I'm currently taking my second semester of geology, I'm going to have to go with his definition.:thumbsup:


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

funny that not what my smarterchild say o.o"


----------



## intermision (Nov 7, 2005)

frozenbarb said:


> funny that not what my smarterchild say o.o"


No offense, but I wouldn't use smarter child for definitions.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> funny that not what my smarterchild say o.o"


Smarterchild says:
Verb
Inflected forms: pet·ri·fied, pet·ri·fy·ing, pet·ri·fies
Verb
tr. 1. To convert (wood or other organic matter) into a stony replica by petrifaction.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

im jus makin a guess of what greed is thinkin about
the 2nd definition

look at the first picture you made


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

> Verb
> Inflected forms: pet·ri·fied, pet·ri·fy·ing, pet·ri·fies
> Verb
> tr. 1. To convert (wood or other organic matter) into a stony replica by petrifaction. 2. To cause to become stiff or stonelike; deaden. 3. To stun or paralyze with terror; daze.
> ...


All definitions by smarterchild.
lol Why didn't I realize this before, a perverted joke?


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> i am sorry...not to hijack this thread, but that has got to be the funniest picture I have ever seen in my life...I can't stop laughing... and the fact that you called it "petrified wood'...


Um, I am laughing too, but I don't know if we are laughing at the same thing... :icon_lol: gagagagaa

EDIT: yep-- K :0x


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

haha lol im laughin cause everyone esle is laughin but not sure of what, but most of you know what the dwarf hairgrass reps


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

BUAHHAHA UAH UAHAHAHAHA @frozenbarb


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

duuuude RESguy- is THAT why you were asking me if I was going to grow moss on my Malaysian???????????????

OMG:icon_lol: 

*falls to floor*


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

yes...perverted joke. i didn't think this would turn into a whirlwind of debate...but at first glance it...well...shall we say...looks like a really really "happy" guy:icon_roll


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> yes...perverted joke. i didn't think this would turn into a whirlwind of debate...but at first glance it...well...shall we say...looks like a really really "happy" guy:icon_roll


OMG, everyone tells me that. Don't worry it's not gonna look weird when it is actually set up. haha frozenbarb.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Alright haha everyone. Now can we please get back to my questions? I made a thread to ask for help not to display an awesome artwork I did on paint or to make any perverted jokes.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

yes the question, whats the question again? ur tank is 24" long right? go to the lounge chazs posted a very cheap good light FS

i think you should get some marimos balls for ur tank, since they are low light, and would make stuff more green


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> yes the question, whats the question again? ur tank is 24" long right? go to the lounge chazs posted a very cheap good light FS
> 
> i think you should get some marimos balls for ur tank, since they are low light, and would make stuff more green





> What plants should I use for the background? What would be the best substrate? What light wattage would be best? Any other help would be much appreciated too!


I am pretty sure I am going to use Eco-Complete as the substrate though

The tank is 24" TALL and 20" LONG 

Could you give me a link to his thread?

Thank you for the suggestion, I may get some if I find a good spot for them  
Probably to the far left of the tank to avoid anymore jokes.

EDIT: Holy crap, my post count is 666 XD


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lounge/44987-good-buy-coralife.html

o yea res guy, dont worry the devils wont hurt ur pets:icon_evil


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lounge/44987-good-buy-coralife.html
> 
> o yea res guy, dont worry the devils wont hurt ur pets:icon_evil


Thank you, but unfortunately that light fixture is too long for my tank.


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a couple thoughts for you

1 - Plants. All of my tanks are low light, low tech. Ok igore the high light in my RCS tank... Not the point. Vals are awesome, slow to get settled, but overall very nice. So are these sword plants I got from Aquadise on eBay. They were listed as Amazon (most definitely are not). I think it's an Echino Tennelus or something like that. As for the moss, if you're going to attach it to your pen... er... wood, I would go with something with a little more shape than Java Moss, perhaps Christmas or Taiwan. 

2 - Fish. Sounds like small and lively is your thing. Danios and tetras are great, if you want to buy a new fish everytime one dies. I've found that it's infinitely cheaper to buy a couple fish that will breed readily and keep your tank stocked for you. Fancy guppies can be alright, but commons (wild) are pretty awesome too. They're usually sold as "feeder" guppies. You could also think about getting a colony of Endler's started. I don't have any yet, but the H. formosa looks like an awesome little livebearer. With these smaller fish and the amount of moss you're talking about, you could probably get some RCS to breed in there as well. Plus, if you get something to breed, you could sell the extras and make back some of what you spend on equipment.

Anyway, just my two cents.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

cjyhc4 said:


> I have a couple thoughts for you
> 
> 1 - Plants. All of my tanks are low light, low tech. Ok igore the high light in my RCS tank... Not the point. Vals are awesome, slow to get settled, but overall very nice. So are these sword plants I got from Aquadise on eBay. They were listed as Amazon (most definitely are not). I think it's an Echino Tennelus or something like that. As for the moss, if you're going to attach it to your pen... er... wood, I would go with something with a little more shape than Java Moss, perhaps Christmas or Taiwan.
> 
> ...


Aha, this is exactly the kind of reply I was anxiously awaiting  Thank you very much for taking your time with it it sounds like you know a lot about low-tech tanks 

1- I will look into Vals and the other plant you mentioned. And yes I agree with you, I said I think the first post that I would prefer another moss that is not Java Moss. So I will try and get some Taiwan or Christmas moss thanks for suggesting them 

2- Yeah I don't want any large fish in this tank especially because there is more height than length, I think it would look odd. Thanks for saving me my money on Danios and Tetras  I really like guppies and I like the fact that they breed well. I'll try and get about 10 for starters because they are sold 2 for $5 at my LFS. I also want some Ottos, how many would you recommend? Are Endler's expensive? I heard they are a bit costly. But they sound pretty cool, I may buy some but not at the beginning after all I don't have to buy it all at one time  I was thinking the same thing about a shrimp colony in this tank. I think that in the case of this tank, height may be an advantage for shrimp because they are bottom-dwellers. I think most guppies etc. Like to swim mid-tank so they won't bother the shrimp much. I would like RCS but I may put another species in this tank. There are many possibilities with the fauna  My main concern at the moment is the plants. 

Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

I know more about my fish than my plants.

1 - You might look into Bolbitis heudelotii (African Water Fern) instead of Java, just for a change of pace. 

2 - You can usually get 15 Endler's for $30 including shipping, which is less per fish than most fish you'd buy in the store. I got mine for $29, and the seller included 5 extras.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

cjyhc4 said:


> I know more about my fish than my plants.
> 
> 1 - You might look into Bolbitis heudelotii (African Water Fern) instead of Java, just for a change of pace.
> 
> 2 - You can usually get 15 Endler's for $30 including shipping, which is less per fish than most fish you'd buy in the store. I got mine for $29, and the seller included 5 extras.


1- Nah, I don't like the look of this plant for where I want it I would prefer the Java Fern, but thank you for suggesting it.

2- Wow that's a good price. For some reason I was under the impression this fish were expensive. I might get these instead of the guppies then. But I won't be able to buy them locally. Did you?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

I found Jungle vallisneria, which looks like a nice background plant and it can grow to the top of my tank too (2 feet).


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Okay, here is a list of plants I want in my tank that I got together. For the Background plants I don't necessarily want all of those in my tank but those are the ones I like.
*Foreground Plants*
_Eleocharis parvula_ (Dwarf Hairgrass)

*Mid-ground Plants*
_Microsorum pteropus_ (Java Fern)
_Taxiphyllum alternans_ (Taiwan Moss) or _Vesicularia montagne_ (Christmas Moss)

*Background Plants*
_Cyperus helferi
Jungle vallisneria
Echinodorus angustifolius
Cryptocoryne 'balansae'
Cryptocoryne lucens
Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Cryptocoryne tonkinensis_


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

Looks like a good list. I love the jungle val in my 29. As others have said, you may have some problems with the dwarf hairgrass, but then again you know your tank better than any of us do. If you have a good feeling about it, go for it!

One more suggestion, feel free to ignore it: http://cgi.ebay.com/LIVE-AQUARIUM-F...3QQihZ001QQcategoryZ66794QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
It looks cool, but I've had no experience with it yet.

There are several users here who breed Endler's and would give you a good deal. I had about 4 offers when I was looking for mine. If you go that route, just post in the Swap n Shop.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

RESGuy said:


> Okay, here is a list of plants I want in my tank that I got together. For the Background plants I don't necessarily want all of those in my tank but those are the ones I like.
> *Foreground Plants*
> _Eleocharis parvula_ (Dwarf Hairgrass)
> 
> ...


It's about time for me to chime in here  

Foreground plants I feel would do good in your tank:
Echinodorus angustifolius
Cryptocoryne lucens
(you have the top two listed as background plants, they're more foreground plants, I have them both and they grow really low to the substrate.)
Marsilea quadrifolia

Midground plants:
I see you like Java ferns so go with that just be sure to attach it to your p. wood. I really like Cryptocoryne lutea for a midground plant to place around your p. wood. 
Bacopa sp. 'Colorata'
Anubias Coffeeofolia to place on your p. wood too. 
Bolbitis heudelotii - i know you said you didn't like it but i love this plant as long as you don't plant it in the substrate like you wouldn't do with java ferns. My shrimp can't leave this plant alone! Both my CRS & RCS love it for some odd reason. 

Background:
Rotala rotundifolia
Myriophyllum scabratum (foxtail)
Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon' or 'Sunset'
Vallisneria gigantea (go with either the red or the green)


These are just a few examples I threw out to you. I have all these plants currently in my tank so if you would like a picture of them (from my tank) just let me know.


----------



## Blackeyes (Jul 6, 2006)

RESGuy said:


> Oh wow, that's good then  About 1.4 WPG. But is there a difference in wpg if the tank is tall? Does the light reach the plants at the bottom?


Yes there is a big difference, i currently have that exact light on my tank and i can grow a somewhat large amount of plants. The taller the tank is the higher the more intense lights that will reach the aquarium floor. In your case that light would not be most suitable because your tank is taller than anything else thus 28watts wont really do much other than growing some slow growers. Its be better if you went with the corallife 64watt CF. Oh and as for filtration, i just bought one of those new Rena Smart Filters; Wow the water turned out crystal clear, not cloudy at all it cleans very well. The Smart Filter is like a canister buts its in the design as a hang on the back. Unlike most HOB filters you have no access to the motor during cleanup. But with the smart filter the motor is right out in the open. Very good filter and well worth the money. Way better than Aquaclear.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

cjyhc4 said:


> Looks like a good list. I love the jungle val in my 29. As others have said, you may have some problems with the dwarf hairgrass, but then again you know your tank better than any of us do. If you have a good feeling about it, go for it!
> 
> One more suggestion, feel free to ignore it: http://cgi.ebay.com/LIVE-AQUARIUM-F...3QQihZ001QQcategoryZ66794QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> It looks cool, but I've had no experience with it yet.
> ...


Thank you man. I took a look at the link it looks like a nice plant I may add it to the list, thanks  And I plan on posting on the SnS if I decide to buy Endler's. I'll probably post there for the plants too 



Cydric said:


> It's about time for me to chime in here
> 
> Foreground plants I feel would do good in your tank:
> Echinodorus angustifolius
> ...


Thanks so much for this post! I will look into all of those plants and see how I can work them into my plans  If you have pictures I would love to see them.:thumbsup: 



Blackeyes said:


> Yes there is a big difference, i currently have that exact light on my tank and i can grow a somewhat large amount of plants. The taller the tank is the higher the more intense lights that will reach the aquarium floor. In your case that light would not be most suitable because your tank is taller than anything else thus 28watts wont really do much other than growing some slow growers. Its be better if you went with the corallife 64watt CF. Oh and as for filtration, i just bought one of those new Rena Smart Filters; Wow the water turned out crystal clear, not cloudy at all it cleans very well. The Smart Filter is like a canister buts its in the design as a hang on the back. Unlike most HOB filters you have no access to the motor during cleanup. But with the smart filter the motor is right out in the open. Very good filter and well worth the money. Way better than Aquaclear.


Hmm thanks for the light suggestion, I'll search it on google and see the price etc. As well as the filter :thumbsup: 



And I have two more questions. Would Flourite be a good substrate for this tank? I need to know this now because I am going to buy it today if possible. Do any of these plants require CO2? If so, I may be willing to make a DIY CO2.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Flourite is an excellent substrate. I have it in my 10g planted tank. It can be a little dusty but it'll settle. I say go for it if you can buy it cheap. DIY co2 can only help, let me know if you need help setting that up.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> Flourite is an excellent substrate. I have it in my 10g planted tank. It can be a little dusty but it'll settle. I say go for it if you can buy it cheap. DIY co2 can only help, let me know if you need help setting that up.


Great that is all I needed to hear. AS soon as my Dad gets home I'll buy the Flourite from Badcop  Thanks man for the great price! And thanks Cydric for replying. I may just use CO2 if I see the plants need it, and if I do I'll be using the Jello mixture method


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

New list:

*Foreground Plants*
_Echinodorus tenellus_ (Pygmy Chain Sword) *NEW*

*Mid-ground Plants*
Microsorum pteropus (Java Fern)
Anubias barteri 'Coffeefolia' (Coffee Anubias) *NEW*
Taxiphyllum alternans (Taiwan Moss) or Vesicularia montagne (Christmas Moss)

*Background Plants*
Echinodorus angustifolius
Cryptocoryne 'balansae'
Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Hydrocotyle leucocephala (Brazilian Pennywort) *NEW*

Found 2 lights that I can afford, which one is better?
http://cgi.ebay.com/CORALIFE-65-WAT...2QQihZ009QQcategoryZ46314QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/CORALIFE-65-WAT...2QQihZ009QQcategoryZ46314QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

Go for the 65000k its good for plant. The other one is for more of a saltwater tank.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Finch_man said:


> Go for the 65000k its good for plant. The other one is for more of a saltwater tank.


Thanks, same thing someone told me on APC


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

The new foreground plant you decided to go with is an excellent runner plant. It grows like crazy! Good luck with everything!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> The new foreground plant you decided to go with is an excellent runner plant. It grows like crazy! Good luck with everything!


Yeah that's why I switched  Thank you!


----------



## jebarj90 (Mar 11, 2007)

Res post some new pics!!!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

jebarj90 said:


> Res post some new pics!!!


Just got back from vacation. I don't have any new pictures, I don't even have the tank filled with water yet, sorry. Today I am sending payment for the Flourite though


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

No offense, but they were right about that not being petrified wood.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

co2 said:


> No offense, but they were right about that not being petrified wood.


How do you know this? I am not saying I know more than you but I would like to know how you know it is not petrified wood and if not then what kind of wood it is. It can't be driftwood because it is really heavy, hard, expensive, and obviously sinks.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

yeh mate thats bogwood
not petrified wood
this is petrified wood, http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f3/PetrifiedWood.jpg/800px-PetrifiedWood.jpg


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

haha RESguy got moded:icon_lol: :wink: 

How's the NC-17 tank comming along???:icon_lol:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

FelixAvery said:


> yeh mate thats bogwood
> not petrified wood
> this is petrified wood, http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f3/PetrifiedWood.jpg/800px-PetrifiedWood.jpg


Oh yeah you're right  Thanks for telling me what kind it is and not just proving me wrong 

I just got the Flourite today by mail from Badcop, thanks again man!


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

RESGuy said:


> Oh yeah you're right  Thanks for telling me what kind it is and not just proving me wrong
> 
> I just got the Flourite today by mail from Badcop, thanks again man!


I really like my flourite in my 10g tank. I hope you like it just as much. :thumbsup:


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

RESGuy said:


> Oh yeah you're right  Thanks for telling me what kind it is and not just proving me wrong
> 
> I just got the Flourite today by mail from Badcop, thanks again man!


I only brought it up for your knowledge 

I don't know why everyone calls the wood we use "driftwood" since it doesn't float/drift.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> I really like my flourite in my 10g tank. I hope you like it just as much. :thumbsup:


I hope so too, thank you 



co2 said:


> I only brought it up for your knowledge
> 
> I don't know why everyone calls the wood we use "driftwood" since it doesn't float/drift.


Yeah I know ...


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Updated the "artwork" Damn Photobucket changes the format from .bmp to .jpg and makes it all blurry too, but this should give you a general idea of what then tank will look like.











EDIT: Echinodorus angustifolius removed.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

I like your new plan. The E. angustofolius won't grow that high to be used as a background plant. Your other background plants will probably easily out grow it but the good thing about E. angustofolius is that it is pretty tolerant to lower light and being shaded by other plants. 

I have it through out my entire tank.

Here is a crappy picture of some runners I dettached from the mother plant and relocated them to the other side of my tank:









(the crypt plant in the background you see is Cryptocoryne balansae)


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Aha, thanks for posting Cydric. I see your point with the Echinodorus angustifolius. I guess I have enough background plants to remove that one from the list  Thank you for the picture too.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

You're welcome. Be sure to post pictures once this tank gets up and running!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> You're welcome. Be sure to post pictures once this tank gets up and running!


If you know me, you know you'll have dozens of pictures with just water in it when I start :hihi: I love taking pictures! I have 281 pictures and 7 videos of the RCS Tank


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

Any updates on this tank? I'm anxious to see the new scape you have planned.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Badcopnofishtank said:


> Any updates on this tank? I'm anxious to see the new scape you have planned.


Sorry no updates, my Dad keeps on stalling and he doesn't take out the money from the band :-\ But as soon s he does I'll start buying stuff and updating on here


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

I was thinking of maybe wrapping the entire bogwood piece in Java Moss instead of the Java Ferns, what do you guys think?


----------

